# New beginning or end



## Bling7 (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't have any one to voice my issues to so here we go. I married my high school sweetheart five years ago next month to find out years later he has been struggling with depression that I caused him back in high school bc he was a "rebound" he has never gotten over that and still brings it up to this day. Fast forward to today we have a 1 1/2 year old son who is amazing. A year ago I quit my successful job that I loved to work for his business. At the time I thought it would allow more time for my husband to spend with our son but it only took more time away from me & him. Skip back 3 years ago when he started his business. When he first started his business he was over weight but lost it all to start a new life of his own. During this time brought back up the way I treated him in high school & how it still eats at him today. Threatened his life if I didn't give details on my previous boyfriend the one he can't stand & that makes him sick to this day. This was the worst time of my life for I never knew he was still holding on to this day in & day out. And why had he married me after all these years. Ok back to present day our relationship has turned in to co-workers he is the boss & im a pee-on. He blames me for ever mistake & issue that is made even if it's really his fault. He claims everything he does is for the family, the family he doesn't invest any time with but claim it's all for the future. The bigger his business grows the bigger his ego gets & the farther apart we grow. I can't stand him. Yells at me daily verbal abuse sums it up. I fear him ever time the phone rings, every time I see him. His answer is to do my job better & our relationship will get better. Now every time I f' up he claims it makes him think back to 1997 & why am I working so hard for you (me). I luv this man but I can't do it any longer. I much rather start over from absolutely nothing. I get more excited thinking about moving out & getting a new job than thinking about our future together. I never wanted my son to grow up in a divorced household but 2 people staying together that don't get a long seems worst. To stay & fight or leave it all behind?


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Sounds like he needs some individual counseling, or at least suggest marriage counseling, if you want it to work. That was a long time ago and your actions as a loving and supporting wife should reassure him that he is no longer a rebound but someone you genuinely want to be with, especially since you married him! If he can't let this go and trust you after all of these years then you need to let him go.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Sounds like the relationship dynamic changed when you started working "for" him. Maybe you should go back to your own job and see if that helps turn things back around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

